# New bub



## woody74 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi there everyone, just a quick note to let you all know that I am the proud father of another baby boy . Born at 8:05 this morning, 7 pound 11 and 51cm long, best keeper I,ve had in a while :lol: . Labour was only 3 hrs so that was good for mum and bub, and both doing verry well indeed. Named the little hairy monkey Jarrin Kyle, gees he's got some dark hair on him, not only his head but all over his shoulders and back. The first thing I said when he come out was, geess he's only 2 hairs short of an ape, got a quick slap to the left ear buy the midwife and I was on my way :shock: :lol: . As I said both are doing very well and Dad is sucking on a couple of Bourbons to wet the young fellas head :lol: . CHEERS woody


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

congratulations mate


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Congratulations Woody! Just had a quick squiz of your profile. Is that number 5 or 6? :shock: :shock:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Congratulations! glad to hear mum and bub are doing well! also glad to hear Dad is wetting the bubs head in style 

Ash


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

congratulations woody , i think i will join you in the shout


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats Woody


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeah well done mate!!!  
3 hours labour, far out :shock: , my first was induced over a whole day.......


----------



## basstactics (Jun 22, 2007)

Well Done mate...seeing you going to be up early anyway you mite as well take the yak out .....happy fishing and fathering


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats Woody. My wife is 29 wks pregnant at the moment so I shall be joining you soon, but my tally will only be two (thank god). Hoping for a boy to even the score.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Congratulations mate, great news.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Woody, that's gotta be a hoot


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Woody congratulations to you and your wife on the bub mate.

_I have noticed two earlier replies by me and another member were deleted....if my humour caused you offence my sincere apologies as no hurt was intended_


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdSbsy0AAC5fgAAQYOdQUAQyUIA/79+gMADGURTymBkiejUMjBMNJoMNDJkDIxBiZNDTA00KajxJoepoaDRoBtQgcVA+fek434BPEFxy+MaIau70u3EnvMOFE1C4gCcjzBYiLY5vR3b9BS0Ud+L6qQPXI813Pq0xBewlkRDQE+ZG0vFasg35lLKd73dIWFC/KICmq+INgc8pPXaJRu1zyoq7KNiSgGm5pA3exbJg4WShhewmqo4mN1+azsaEdyko7ATraTSSsIVQEyttsrUE3M6uaA3JIWPYmApB4wCMUQ9CDBalHBfUw/i7kinChIak3Zlo


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

congratulations!!! hope mum and bub are doing well.

now go and get as much sleep as you can before they come home


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dodge said:


> Woody congratulations to you and your wife on the bub mate.
> 
> _I have noticed two earlier replies by me and another member were deleted....if my humour caused you offence my sincere apologies as no hurt was intended_


Richo , i dont think that the mods removed anything , since the big crash and recovery , i have lost 2 posts that i put up and they contained nothing offensive at all, there is a bug there somewhere


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Dodge: Just had a peek at the mod logs, and no-one has removed a post from this topic (other than one you removed yourself at 08:20).
> Would love to track this down, if it's a bug - drop me a PM.


Red
After your reply have checked this thread more closely again, and the other member reply I alluded to [onemorecast] is still included, and can only conclude on my former post [about football teams etc] I must have only hit preview and not submit button.
Might be a case of Dodge is a silly old bastard :lol: rather than a bug so you can relax mate

Woody
I am now in credit on apologies :lol:

Bazz
That could be the case as well, so I may not be a silly old bastard either 8)


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Congratulations Woody


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

woody. congrats on the new arrival. congrats to mrs woody too, she probably contributed as well. :shock:

6 kids hey? havent you been a busy boy?

crikeys 2 kids is hard enough, I shudder to think how anyone could cope with 6. you have my RESPECT


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

yay congratulations!!!!! yr wife has got to be happy with a 3 hour labour!

(not to mention u, no balls in vice hehehe :shock: )


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Well done and congrats, good to see they are all doing well, dad included with the bourbon. Interestingly enough, my little bloke was born looking the same as yours, hairy enough to make me wonder if Dianne Fossey was going to jump out and try and claim him. One of the nurses told me something interesting, apparently it's a sign that the boy will develop skin that tans well or at least doesn't burn too easily. Of course one of my so called mates suggested it was actually a sign that one of my neighbours is Greek and I work too many hours. :shock: Luckily the boy doesn't get sunburnt very easily, 'cause I quite like Dimitri. :lol:


----------



## lostinoz (Feb 18, 2007)

congratulations to you both, hope the new arrival sleeps better than mine did, :shock:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

shayned said:


> Of course one of my so called mates suggested it was actually a sign that one of my neighbours is Greek and I work too many hours. :shock: Luckily the boy doesn't get sunburnt very easily, 'cause I quite like Dimitri. :lol:


ha ha ha ha roflmao you IDIOT SHAYNEha ha ha ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## woody74 (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies and well wishes, brought mum and bub home yesterday afternoon, got introuble for using her money for my bourbon  . Will now try to post some pictures. Davey G, woa- pull up there mate this fella will be our 5th not 6th, the old girl's not to sure if we'll go back for #6 yet, give me time to reload first :lol: :lol: CHEERS woody


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

great news Woody - what did you use for bait...


----------



## jimmy34 (Apr 20, 2007)

Gday, congratulations to you and your family. My little girl is only 2 but I have a tackle box ready to go as soon as her mum lets her go on the water with me... We were eyeing off a beaut pink barbie fishing rod in K-mart and my daughter was really drawn to it, wouldn't let it go so that is a good sign .... You should be able to find at least one of your 5 (or is it 6) kids to go fishing with you, thats a positive. Sorry mate I am struggling to imagine having 5 or 6 children, all I can say is you are keen, or very fertlie, or both! Do it for the country and enjoy those bourbons.
James


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXjhXB4AAAtfgBAQUIEAECAAMAA3Zp6AIABUUAANBkyEU9qnhJkDR6Taiy7KX3TwKKBBkt0oja2PMFEe4c2FxOZG2EdENKQYpPi7kinChIPHCuDw


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Crongrats mate


----------

